# North American vs. European road signs



## N.J. (Jul 16, 2013)

What do you prefer?

Warning signs in Europe are triangular shaped, while North Americans are diamond shaped.

Prohibition signs in the U.S. include international symbolic + text signs, which makes it more noticeable and easier to know. (Yield, Do not Enter, Stop sign).

*Sample of U.S. road signs (Canada uses same except no text)*


----------



## N.J. (Jul 16, 2013)

No discussions?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

So in Canada they use the same sings except that they don't put text on them? how about the Stop Sign?


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

The stop sign in most of Canada reads "Stop" but in Quebec they have "Arret" on the signs:









http://www.rambit.qc.ca/contester-contravention/blog/index.php/category/arret/page/2/


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Well one of the best road signs I've ever seen was in the UK. It read "Tiredness can kill Take a break."


----------



## N.J. (Jul 16, 2013)

-Corey- said:


> So in Canada they use the same sings except that they don't put text on them? how about the Stop Sign?


Besides the universal Stop sign obviously


----------



## Andres89 (Jul 18, 2013)

Both are good at their own places and somehow effective for the traffic and i also prefer Europe road signs and also they are more better than North America.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

USA vs Europe ? There is a slight variation among roadsigns in 40 different countries.

Let's compare 2 of them in Scandinavia.

*Sweden VS Denmark*


*Varberg, Sweden*








*Sandager, Denmark*



I prefer the white/blue swedish signs. Maybe because I'm used to them. Danish red/white signs are distinguishable and clear though, but thinner, weaker design and surounded by an ironpost (or what ever you call it)


----------



## Mariketingyy (Aug 15, 2013)

Tiredness can kill Take a break.


----------

